# Good article on building an outdoor enclosure/ outdoor pit



## rhett (Jan 12, 2011)

Good article with lots of pics:
Building an Outdoor Enclosure / Outdoor Pit | PetsDen


----------



## Reffy (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks


----------

